# new Dinotte 300R tail light



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

New "300R" tail light for sale now. Says it's almost as bright as the 400R, but uses an internal battery. Uses any mini-usb charger. Run time is 12 hours flashing. Even though I have a 140R and a 400R, I ordered one. Will work a lot better on my time trial bike, for events, and for the winter fog, I just might run all 3 of them at once. I'll post after I try it out.

http://store.dinottelighting.com/shared/StoreFront/product_detail.asp?RowID=111&CS=dinotte&All=


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for this. I was just fixin' to order another 140R. I'm considering the 300R now. Unfortunately, they don't yet show extra mounts for it. I'll have to email them to find out.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice. I've been growing tired of trying to find an out-of-the-way place for my 400R battery. Looking forward to see what you have to say about it.


----------



## Clownie7 (Sep 21, 2010)

*300r*

Just got an email from Dinotte support. 300R includes all the mounts shown for 400R. By comparison to the 400R package photo, it lacks the battery and extension cable, and instead has a charging cable... I just ordered one...


----------

